# Prelude for Piano and Flute



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Dear All,
here is a prelude for piano and flute utilizing some of my favorite themes:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fstring-of-life-for-flute

Greetings,
Kjell


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Kjell,

Does this piece have an unusual meter or am I just counting badly? I got something like 7/4, it would be interesting to see the score.

It has some lovely lilting moments and a sense of longing comes across quite strongly. There didn't seem to be much in the way of dynamics though, and that would really help the emotion come forward even more. My only other thought was, is it a bit long for a prelude? A nocturne possibly, since it does have that late night feel about it. Maybe that's just me.

Good work, I liked it
Mark


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks Mark for your inspiring comments. Good point on the dynamics, I have a little but just varying between mp and p, I will consider increasing that.
The measure is unusual indeed but not that exotic, here is the score:
https://musescore.com/user/18361371/scores/4010466

Thanks again,
Kjell


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It kind of makes me think it was written by Mozart if he composed in the Baroque era if you can see what I'm saying with that...I enjoyed it too!


----------

